# 2008 Hallowween Spooktacular Show



## Karen S (Sep 10, 2008)

Good Day All,

The 2008 Halloween Spooktacular show premium is up on the ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas website. We have revamped the premium list so for those of you that have the yellow spring premium list, that list is no longer good.

ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas Website: http://www.aspcamhrntexas.com

Click on Calendar and go to the links for the premium list and the entry form. The show will start at 8 a.m. on Friday, Saturday and Sunday mornings hopefully we can avoid anymore really late night classes. This show is lots of fun! Dress in your favorite costume and enter the costume class, bring some candy for the trick or treaters and come join in. This show will jump start you working on qualifying those horses for next year (three judge show). Hope to see you there!

ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas

Show Committee

Karen


----------



## Dr. Pam (Sep 14, 2008)

It's been touch and go, but we're going to make it! Everything finally fell into place, and as long as it doesn't fall back out, Patty and I, plus Ashley and her mom Robin will be there. Whoop!!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Dr Pam




- I am glad to hear your going to be able to make it !!

I am planing on going as well - thanks for posting the new revised show bill on here.


----------

